

How PAPER Magazine's web engineers scaled their back end for Kim Kardashian (SFW) - lhl
https://medium.com/message/how-paper-magazines-web-engineers-scaled-kim-kardashians-back-end-sfw-6367f8d37688

======
iostat
Why did the guy break their site again after he almost fixed it?
[https://medium.com/@statvfs/keeping-up-with-using-aws-
proper...](https://medium.com/@statvfs/keeping-up-with-using-aws-
properly-c9153f3394ab)

